# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  los comodines

## Jesus el mago

Después de mucho tiempo con la cartomagia, ayer haciendo un juego a unos amigos por casualidad la carta elegida fue un comodín, cosa que nunca me ha preocupado y yo como siempre he seguido el juego hasta finalmente hacer aparecer el comodín, cuando me he llevado la sorpresa de que unos de los presente me ha dicho, ¡hombre, así cualquiera la baraja tiene dos comodines... vaya magia que has hecho!, esto me dejo en evidencia delante de todos.

Por lo que tuve que quitar los dos comodines y hacer otro juego para demostrarle que no necesitaba tener dos cartas iguales.


Esto lo comento por que yo nunca había quitado los comodines de las barajas, por que nunca me había planteado esta posibilidad, pero ahora os hago  esta pregunta... ¿Vosotros los quitáis siempre?

----------


## eidanyoson

Sólo si sale elegida. Pero por inmediatez (o vagancia   :Smile1:  ).

 Quiero decir, que si no eligen un comodín sigo tal cual con la baraja y si no digo, ¡anda, esta no vale que hay dos! (He incluso puedes aprovechar par colocarte algo para el próximo juego). De hecho, son muy prácticos para usarlos de cartas policías, brujos, dragones, etc, etc...

----------


## Sanojeki

Yo suelo quitar los comodines cuando abro la baraja, pero no los tiro, ya que los utilizo para hacer otros juegos donde utilize los comodines.

----------


## rafa cama

Yo lo primero que hago cuando abro una baraja es quitar los comodines y las instrucciones del texas. Nunca los llevo.

Saludines.

----------


## keko

A mi todavia no me ha pasado, pero seguro que si me pasa intentaría hacer algún pequeño gag rápido, me lo meteria en el bolsillo, cortaría y al sacar una nueva carta diría: ajá! aquí está tu carta de nuevo.
Por qué lo llaman comodín si no?
 :P

----------


## Raicon

A mi nunca me ha pasado algo asi, pero la verdad es que no me gusta que los comodines campen a sus anchas entre las 52 cartas de la baraja. Por un lado es simplemente mania y por otro hay algunos juegos matematicos que requiere que el mazo sea de 52 naipes si no no funciona.

Saludos.

----------


## ign

Una de las virtudes que le encuentro a la 505 es que lleva dos comodines iguales, lo cual aprovecho para realizar varios juegos en los que se requiere una carta repetida.

Nunca me han dicho nada acerca de llevar más de uno ni nada, es algo que suele darse por hecho en cualquier baraja con comodines, por lo que los uso como unas cartas más. Si alguien la escoge y se queja, siempre puede cambiar.

¡Un saludo!

----------


## Mr Poza

Yo nunca llevo los comodines en la baraja, pero es mas una mania que otra cosa. De echo creo que llevarlos tiene muchísimas ventajas.

En el Giobi 5 hay un capitulo relacionado a los comodines y dice que son muy útiles a la hora de desacerte de acrtas trucadas o de meterlas en la baaraja. También con la excusa de quitarlos puedes hacer un debex y colocarte las cartas para el siguiente juego.

Igual cambio de opinión y empiezo a usar algún comodín en la baraja. Si uso solo uno, este sería con esquina corta por supuesto y si son dos uno con esquina corta y otro burbuja  :Smile1:

----------


## swaze

Yo soy de los partidarios de quitar los comodines nada mas abrir la baraja, no los tiro pero no suelo llevarlos encima.

Aun así tengo un par de mazos preparados con comodines para ciertos juegos (si hay que modificar una carta mejor que sea un comodín...al menos para ensayar)

----------


## HIPOSONANONA

yo nunca los quitaba, pero apartir de ahora lo tengo claro.

----------


## raszagar

Si usais bicycle, tally-ho, o alguna de ese tipo no hay ese problema, los dos comodines son parecido pero no iguales, uno es el comodin de garantia. Si usais fournier 505 teneis 2 comodines iguales y uno un poco distinto (el comodin extra con el indice rojo y la palabra "EXTRA").
Yo nunca suelo quitarlos, es muy raro que los elijan, y siempre viene bien para al quitarlos contar cartas para preparar algun juego.

----------


## alfasi

Yo siempre los quito desde siempre, no me gusta en el mazo mientras hago juegos por si sale elejida y esas cosas... los quito mas que nada por mania o costumbre o como lo querais llamar pero eso si; nunca los tiro ya que para otros juegos son muy utiles.


Saludos

----------


## Rafa505

> ...es muy raro que los elijan...


Es tan raro que los elijan como cualquier otra carta, vamos, que hay las mismas posibilidades de que cojan el 7 de picas que un comodín, incluso menos si tienes dos o tres.

----------


## armandotrompeta

Si se usa una bicycle, los dos comodines que hay en ella son diferentes (uno tiene letras y el dibujo mas pequeño y el otro no), por lo tanto si alguien se queja de que hay dos comodines y por eso sale el juego, le enseñas los dos y demuestras que no son iguales.

Por cierto, yo nunca los quito.

----------


## Arkite

Pues yo los tengo siempre metidos en la funda de la baraja y al meter la baraja para guardarla pongo las caras de ambos paquetes en posiciones opuestas,de modo que es facil quitarlos si no los necesitas al sacar la baraja o meter los que necesites(incluso mezclar con ellos y luego quitarlos para quitar o meter lo que sea en un efecto).
La cosa es que aunque solo sean dos cartas mas prefiero y creo que es mejor acostumbrarme a tener siempre 52 cartas en la mano,digamos que cuantas menos cartas creo que mejor se maneja y en el caso de necesitar usar los comodines sera facil meterlos y hacer el efecto.
Un saludo!

----------


## thrasher

yo siempre los traigo, y dependiendo del truco los sako pero nunca me an dicho nada si eske lo an sakado en un truco al azar.. 
ademas trxkos sencillos y con arto tramullo me salen super bueno como el adivinacion constante y desconcertante el canuto, me an tratado de kagar y no eligen carta, y hay se oupa el comodin y kedan locos jjajaja

----------


## DrkHrs

Lo primero que hago cuando estreno una baraja, es quitar los comodines y guardarlos en "el sobre de los comodines". Cuando tengo unos cuantos suelo preparar algún juego de paquete. Son muy útiles. En cualquier caso, nunca llevo comodines en la baraja.

----------


## Justin Van Hoyle

Antes que nada, saludos a todos los participantes de este blog. 
Aunque yo recién comienzo en este interesante arte de la cartomagia, puedo comentar que para algunos trucos que he visto es interesante  hacerlos con el Comodín, por ejemplo el de "La mansión embrujada" (Álvarez, Venancio; Fernández, Pablo; Márquez M. Auxilliadora"Cartomagia Matemática y Cartoteoremas Mágicos"), donde al final se destapa una carta que representa al mago oscuro que encerró a todos en la mansión. Hay trucos que especialmente fueron hechos para darle vida al Joker como el efecto de "El increible poder del Joker" (Estefanía, Laura; "Magia a la Carta"; Buenos Aires, Albatros, 2004) y "El Joker sabe" (Blass-Tchang, Primo; "Cartomagia", Quarzo, 2001)[/b]

----------


## Némesis

"Los comodines cazadores"
"El comodín fantasma"
"Sandwich Vallarino"
"El comodín vale por todas"
"Carta en la mano"
...
...
...

----------


## elmagopi

Yo suelo hacer lo que comenta arkite.




> Después de mucho tiempo con la cartomagia, ayer haciendo un juego a unos amigos por casualidad la carta elegida fue un comodín, cosa que nunca me ha preocupado y yo como siempre he seguido el juego hasta finalmente hacer aparecer el comodín, cuando me he llevado la sorpresa de que unos de los presente me ha dicho, ¡hombre, así cualquiera la baraja tiene dos comodines... vaya magia que has hecho!, esto me dejo en evidencia delante de todos.
> 
> Por lo que tuve que quitar los dos comodines y hacer otro juego para demostrarle que no necesitaba tener dos cartas iguales.
> 
> 
> Esto lo comento por que yo nunca había quitado los comodines de las barajas, por que nunca me había planteado esta posibilidad, pero ahora os hago  esta pregunta... ¿Vosotros los quitáis siempre?


Por otro lado,Jesús el mago, nunca tienes que demostrar nada. Si no se lo cree, que no se lo crea. La magia no es para creerla, es para verla y disfrutarla. El que te dice: hombre claro, tienes cartas repetidas; hombre, claro, es que no se qué, etc. no tiene mucha intención de verte. Es el típico espectador cab... (no quiero decir tacos). Mi consejo es que no estés muy encima de ese tipo de espectadores, y que aunque permanezca presente en el corro de gente, te dirijas a otras personas para hacerles magia. Un saludo.

----------


## RoadVirus

Pues yo, como mucha gente, lo primero que hago al abrir la funda es dejar los comodines y las instrucciones a un lado. Únicamente usé un comodín en un truco automático que requería 53 cartas.

Saludos

----------


## Great Danton

Yo lo que hago es mezclarlos con la baraja, así, si hago algún juego en el que haya que ver las cartas, ( por ejemplo, el juego del Canuto "inesplicable"), con la excusa de que tengo que quitar los comodines, las veo, y si no, pues los retiro normalmente y ya está.

----------


## elmagopi

Si tienes que mirar las cartas y  no tienes comodines puedes dar la excusa de ver si están todas.

----------


## Jesus el mago

Mago Pi, tienes razón no tenia que demostrar nada, pero cuando te tocan la moral y sobre todo en un juego en que el hecho de haber dos comodines no tenían nada que ver, pueeees eso, que picas y haces otra demostración.


Después de leer todos los posts me he dado cuenta, que el problema esta en que me pillo atontado y no supe reaccionar.


De paso el tema me ha valido para saber juegos con comodines.

Gracias.

----------


## elmagopi

Tranquilo Jesús, que ninguno nacemos sabiendo. Es cuestión de experiencia. A raíz de esto te puedo asegurar que ya no te sucede más. Y si te sucede, serán pocas las veces, ya lo verás. Te lo digo yo por experiencia propia.


Y al hilo de todo esto comento que yo antes trabajaba haciendo y vendiendo magia, ahora desgraciadamente ya no, pero mucha gente se me acercaba con la única intención de que les hiciera algo. Y claro está, a mí no me pagaban por hacer magia y entretener a la gente que además no va a comprarme, sino por venderla. El caso es que se me acercaban dos o tres chuletas (niñatos de 15/16 años) y me decían: "Oye, este no se cree que sepas hacer magia". Mi respuesta fue: "Pues vale, que no se lo crea. No está obligado a creerlo".


Pero tú tranquilo, que gente de esa hay porque tiene que haber de todo en este mundo. Lo mejor es pasar de ellos. No merece la pena.


Un saludo.

----------


## ziko

Normalmente no los quito ..excepto que el juego lo precise.. tampoco me 

encontrado nunca con tu situacion..en lo que si coincido en que alguna 

vez haya quedado en evidencia por mala fe del espectador..

Un saludo!!

----------


## victorius

Yo tampoco los quito nunca, los considero una carta mas de la baraja, pero esto, ya lo han comentado varias veces, es question de gustos y si al espectador no le gustan los comodines, que no mire, nadie le obliga.
Salu22

----------


## jorgeo

yo siempre los llevo porque si quieres hacer un juego en la que tengas que conocer la carta que esta en la posicion 10 por ejemplo con la excusa de quitar los comodines puedes ver la primera, la ultima o la que te de la gana

----------


## smeagol

Yo por lo general quito el comodin en el que viene el texto de garantia (en las Bycicle) y dejo el otro, de esa forma, se que tengo uno por si necesito quitarlo (para echar un vistazo etc...), porque hace falta para algunos juegos automaticos y porque habiendo solo uno no suele suponer un problema el que alguien lo coja, como mucho se sorprende y te pregunta, si es el caso se le ofrece otra.

Desde luego que tirarlo no.

----------


## elmagopi

> Yo tampoco los quito nunca, los considero una carta mas de la baraja, pero esto, ya lo han comentado varias veces, es question de gustos y si al espectador no le gustan los comodines, que no mire, nadie le obliga.
> Salu22


Ya, eso es cierto. Pero no le puedes decir a un espectador que si no le gustan los comodines no los mire, porque entonces ya no le ilusionas de ninguna de las maneras.




> yo siempre los llevo porque si quieres hacer un juego en la que tengas que conocer la carta que esta en la posicion 10 por ejemplo con la excusa de quitar los comodines puedes ver la primera, la ultima o la que te de la gana


y




> Yo por lo general quito el comodin en el que viene el texto de garantia (en las Bycicle) y dejo el otro, de esa forma, se que tengo uno por si necesito quitarlo (para echar un vistazo etc...), porque hace falta para algunos juegos automaticos y porque habiendo solo uno no suele suponer un problema el que alguien lo coja, como mucho se sorprende y te pregunta, si es el caso se le ofrece otra.


Respetando si se quitan los comodines o no, no es necesario quitarlos para echar un vistazo. Basta con alegar que vas a mirar si están todas o si falta alguna. Aunque no sea necesario que la baraja esté completa, pero es una posible y buena excusa.

----------


## popt

Mmmm... lo de quitar sólo uno no me convence... ¿qué pasa para juegos que necesites una faro?

Dejar los comodines por hacer un vistazo de todas las cartas tampoco puede ser una justificación... se deberían saber formas de hacer el vistazo de una carta en una posición sin necesitar comodines ¿y si ya los has quitado?

Si en tu rutina tienes juegos con comodines déjalos, pero si no los usas ¿por qué tenerlos?  Confunden al espectador, si salen pueden fastidiar algún juego, para juegos matemáticos suele ser mejor no tenerlos, no puedes hacer juegos de colores...

Decía que usarlos para el vistazo es un poco gore, pero por ejemplo sí los he usado alguna vez para hacer un GAS o un debex...  ahí puede estar bien tenerlos.

Al final no puede haber una regla genérica sobre si dejarlos o quitarlos, depende de la rutina que vayas a hacer, si hay juegos en los que se usan, si hay matemáticos con un número de cartas determinado, si usas mezclas faro, si te conviene quitarlos en algún momento de tu rutina...

De todas formas, si los dejas, antes de empezar con la rutina siempre se deben dar a conocer las cartas (bueno, esto haya o no haya comodines), que la gente vea la baraja, los palos, las figuras... ahí se deben presentar también los comodines para que la gente no se líe si sale alguno.

----------


## maxren

Yo siempre quitaba los comodines de la baraja al abrirla... un día me pedi una baraja con 52 comodines... y no pude hacer ningún juego: no me quedaban cartas en la mano!  :Lol:  

un saludo

----------


## elmagopi

No consigo entende muy bien lo que quieres decir, maxren, pero con una baraja de cincuenta y dos comodines se pueden hacer multitud de juegos. Utiliza la imaginación.

----------


## victorius

> Ya, eso es cierto. Pero no le puedes decir a un espectador que si no le gustan los comodines no los mire, porque entonces ya no le ilusionas de ninguna de las maneras.


Jjajaja, era una forma de hablar, me referia, a que si un espectador ve que sale un comodin, no va a saltar y decirte "Eh! Tu, el de la baraja en la mano, quita el comodin", seguira mirando y ya esta, y si no, pues que pase del juego.




> Si en tu rutina tienes juegos con comodines déjalos, pero si no los usas ¿por qué tenerlos?  Confunden al espectador, si salen pueden fastidiar algún juego, para juegos matemáticos suele ser mejor no tenerlos, *no puedes hacer juegos de colores...*


En esos casos, si que retiro los comodines (tampoco me queda otra alternativa, aunque estaria guapo un jocker rojo  :roll :Smile1: 




> No consigo entende muy bien lo que quieres decir, maxren, pero con una baraja de cincuenta y dos comodines se pueden hacer multitud de juegos. Utiliza la imaginación.


Era un chiste, dice que retira los jockers nadamas abrir la baraja, que un dia se compro una de 52 jockers, y entonces se quedo sin cartas (que retiro los jockers) xD.

Salu222222

----------


## thrasher

> No consigo entende muy bien lo que quieres decir, maxren, pero con una baraja de cincuenta y dos comodines se pueden hacer multitud de juegos. Utiliza la imaginación.


xD, era un chiste lo que dijo pos xD, tienes que dejarte llevar a la niñes de ves en cuando xD

el mazo era de 52 comodines, como el siempre sacaba los comodines, se keda sin cartas pues xD

----------


## elmagopi

A ver, que el chiste lo he cogido. Si va por ese lado lo he entendido perfectamente. Yo pensé que hablaba de otra cosa. Saludos.

----------


## masineko

Yo suelo llevar siempre los comodines encima por que me sirven como cartas que encuentran otras o para hacer pintajes los utilizo con la excusa de que valen por cualquier carta, y no sólo eso que además no sólo valen por cualquier carta si no que se transforma en ella.
de todas formas los comodines de las bicycle y las tally-ho son diferentes entre ellos asi que si dicen algo puedes especificar si es el de la garantia o de la no garantia, en las fournier eso no pasa pero bueno.

----------


## magicyo

Yo no los quitaba, me servia de excusa para echar un vistazo, pero el otro día realice el año del amor y me olvide eliminarlos del final que es donde los suelo llevar.

    La verdad es que no paso nada, hace unos meses me hubiera quedado petrificado, pues continue soltando una chorrada de que los comodines es lo mejor. Ahora los he quitado pues aunque no paso nada me hubiera gustado que el juego fuera perfecto.

----------


## chikilint

Yo desde siempre lo he llevado encima, (mas vale que sobren a que falten cartas) y desde hace algunos dias he metido alguna de dorso diferente para poder hacer algun juego que lo necesite.

----------


## elmagopi

Pues de la misma manera que metes una carta de dorso diferente en la baraja puedes perfectamente llevar los comodines. Ahora bien, yo por ejemplo no los utilizo, pero por costumbre, no porque me moleste llevarlos. He tenido barajas con comodines, y todo genial. He tenido barajas sin comodines y todo genial también. Es decir, que todo es muy relativo. Yo pienso que los comodines no molestan. Se pueden llevar o no, pero los comodines en sí, no molestan. Se puede decir que son útiles. En mi caso, para utilizar dos cartas y que encuentren la elegida, hago un juego con dos reyes (mágicos, como excusa) y encuentran una carta antes de ser elegida.

El efecto es: Dos reyes se introducen por el medio de la baraja y aparece una carta de dorso entre ellos. Acto seguido se coge una carta del resto del mazo y se firma. Se pierde también por la baraja, y cuando se da la vuelta a la carta de entre medio de los dos reyes, se comprueba que es la firmada.

----------


## tarkon

Yo creo que es sencillo, lo mejor es llevarlos encima siempre, MAS VALE QUE SOBRE QUE NO QUE FALTE, eso creo que es una verdad universal y es valido para todo. Y en este caso tambien porque sacraos siempre los podras sacar, pero si no los llevas meterlos...no los podras meter.

----------


## elmagopi

Es que también, si os paráis a pensar, tampoco hay muchos juegos con comodines que no puedan hacerse con otras cartas. No digo que no haya, pero sí digo que proporcionalmente hay muy pocos. ¿Para qué vas a llevarlos encima si a lo mejor no los utilizas? Puestos a llevarlos, los llevas en la baraja, que en el bolsillo se te pueden doblar (esto lo se por experiencia). Si luego necesitas hacer un juego de echar un vistazo, o simplemente sin comodines, pues lo quitas, etc. ¿Que no llevas los comodines en la baraja y necesitas echar un vistazo? Puedes alegar si están todas o no, o si te has traído los comodines, que son tus ayudantes preferidos, etc. Hay tantos recursos...

----------


## Némesis

También la mayoría de juegos de ases se pueden hacer con otras cartas y no por eso vamos a quitar los ases.

----------


## elmagopi

¿Y quién te dice que quites los ases? Además, ¿me quieres decir que los comodines están a la misma altura que los ases? Por otro lado, si un juego de cuatro ases, lo haces con otras cartas, el juego, desde mi punto de vista, pierde color. En cambio, como los comodines (para la mente profana) valen por cualquier carta, puedes utilizar otras cartas. Esa es mi idea. No estoy ni a favor ni en contra de que se lleven o dejen de llevar los comodines en la baraja o en el bolsillo. Yo no llevo los comodines ni en la baraja ni en el bolsillo, pero por costumbre, no porque esté en contra de ello.

----------


## Némesis

> Además, ¿me quieres decir que los comodines están a la misma altura que los ases?


¿Y por qué no?

----------


## elmagopi

Pues porque no, así de simple. Para empezar, comodines sólo son dos, y ases 4. No van a tener la misma importancia los comodines que los ases. Y luego otra cosa también, se puede jugar al pocker sin comodines, pero no sin ases. ¿Se entiende a lo que me refiero?

----------


## Némesis

No sólo se puede jugar al poker sin comdines.
Es que se debe.

----------


## elmagopi

Perdona pero no sería la primera vez que veo una partida importante de pócker en la que se utilizan comodines.

Los comodines son necesarios para unos juegos y no lo son para otros. El que quiera que los utilice. El que no quiera, que no lo haga.

Y ya está.

----------


## maxren

> No consigo entende muy bien lo que quieres decir, maxren, pero con una baraja de cincuenta y dos comodines se pueden hacer multitud de juegos. Utiliza la imaginación.


Era una simple broma. Nada más.

----------


## victorius

> Por otro lado, si un juego de cuatro ases, lo haces con otras cartas, el juego, desde mi punto de vista, pierde color.


No estoy de acuerdo con eso.
La mayoria de juegos que se hacen con cuatro ases, se hacen con ellos por que al creador le gustaban mas los ases o por que por costumbre, cuando un juego se debe hacer con cuatro cartas del mismo valor se hace con los ases, pero igual que hay 4 ases, de los otros 12 valores tambien hay 4 cartas, y si tu odias a matar los ases, la mayoria de juegos, e insisto en esto, por que si que hay algun juego que requieren que sean los ases,  los puedes hacer con reyes, damas o doses, eso va a gusto. Igual que hay muchos juegos que se hace aparecer, por ejemplo, el as de picas, pero, yo tengo una amiga que haciendole un juego le pregunte "¿Cual es tu carta preferida?", a lo que me contesto "El dos de corazones", quiza si ella hiciese cartomagia en ese mismo juego haria salir el 2 de corazones, y seria el mismo juego, lo veriamos raro, por que todo el mundo lo hace con el as de picas, pero el juego en si, es el mismo.
Osea, que todo va en question de gustos, y a ti no te gusta o  no tienes costumbre de llevar los comodines y no los llevas, yo, encambio, los llevo, y no es corecto ni una ni otra cosa, son manias o gustos diferentes.
Un saludo

----------


## masineko

Yo suelo utilizar el mismo juego que el magopi de los reyes pero con los comodines, tiro la baraja al aire y... sólo una carta ha sido atrapada por los comodines, la verdad es que es un juego muy simple y que gusta mucho

----------


## elmagopi

> Iniciado por elmagopi
> 
>  Por otro lado, si un juego de cuatro ases, lo haces con otras cartas, el juego, desde mi punto de vista, pierde color.
> 
> 
> No estoy de acuerdo con eso.
> La mayoria de juegos que se hacen con cuatro ases, se hacen con ellos por que al creador le gustaban mas los ases o por que por costumbre, cuando un juego se debe hacer con cuatro cartas del mismo valor se hace con los ases, pero igual que hay 4 ases, de los otros 12 valores tambien hay 4 cartas, y si tu odias a matar los ases, la mayoria de juegos, e insisto en esto, por que si que hay algun juego que requieren que sean los ases,  los puedes hacer con reyes, damas o doses, eso va a gusto. Igual que hay muchos juegos que se hace aparecer, por ejemplo, el as de picas, pero, yo tengo una amiga que haciendole un juego le pregunte "¿Cual es tu carta preferida?", a lo que me contesto "El dos de corazones", quiza si ella hiciese cartomagia en ese mismo juego haria salir el 2 de corazones, y seria el mismo juego, lo veriamos raro, por que todo el mundo lo hace con el as de picas, pero el juego en si, es el mismo.
> Osea, que todo va en question de gustos, y a ti no te gusta o  no tienes costumbre de llevar los comodines y no los llevas, yo, encambio, los llevo, y no es corecto ni una ni otra cosa, son manias o gustos diferentes.
> Un saludo



Me parece que no me has entendido bien. Estoy de acuerdo con lo que comentas, con lo del dos de corazones y todo eso. Pero si estás haciendo un juego de pócker, de jugadas de pócker, no puedes sustituir los ases por otras cartas. En el pócker, el pócker más alto es el de ases. A eso me refería, a juegos de ases en los que necesariamente se tienen que utilizar los ases.

----------


## elmagopi

> Yo suelo utilizar el mismo juego que el magopi de los reyes pero con los comodines, tiro la baraja al aire y... sólo una carta ha sido atrapada por los comodines, la verdad es que es un juego muy simple y que gusta mucho


En referencia al juego que he mencionado, en ningún momento lanzo las cartas al aire. Saludos.

----------


## masineko

> Iniciado por masineko
> 
> Yo suelo utilizar el mismo juego que el magopi de los reyes pero con los comodines, tiro la baraja al aire y... sólo una carta ha sido atrapada por los comodines, la verdad es que es un juego muy simple y que gusta mucho
> 
> 
> En referencia al juego que he mencionado, en ningún momento lanzo las cartas al aire. Saludos.


Bueno estaba describiendo el efecto, cada uno lo puede hacer de diferentes formas yo o las tiro o las driblo sobre la mesa, lo que quería decir es que el efecto es el mismo pero en vez de utilizar dos reyes utilizo dos comodines, eso es lo que quería resaltar no la forma de coger las cartas ni nada así.

Saludos

----------


## thrasher

> ¿Y quién te dice que quites los ases? Además, ¿me quieres decir que los comodines están a la misma altura que los ases? Por otro lado, si un juego de cuatro ases, lo haces con otras cartas, el juego, desde mi punto de vista, pierde color. En cambio, como los comodines (para la mente profana) valen por cualquier carta, puedes utilizar otras cartas. Esa es mi idea. No estoy ni a favor ni en contra de que se lleven o dejen de llevar los comodines en la baraja o en el bolsillo. Yo no llevo los comodines ni en la baraja ni en el bolsillo, pero por costumbre, no porque esté en contra de ello.





las cartas tambien tienen estatuto social?, los ases son los mas ricachones talves   :Oops:  , bueno nose porque "elmagopi" habras dicho que los comodines no le llegan a la altura a los ases, a que altura? si son solo cartas  :? ... bueno entiendo eso de que los juegos con 4 ases se ven mal con 4 "cincos" por ejemplo, pero si lo haces con 4 comodines y le pintas otra historia al juego tambien se vera bien, yo encuentro que le dan demasiada importancia a los ases..




> Me parece que no me has entendido bien. Estoy de acuerdo con lo que comentas, con lo del dos de corazones y todo eso. Pero si estás haciendo un juego de pócker, de jugadas de pócker, no puedes sustituir los ases por otras cartas. En el pócker, el pócker más alto es el de ases. A eso me refería, a juegos de ases en los que necesariamente se tienen que utilizar los ases.



mentira, en un principio nunca hablabas del poker, hablabas solo de trucos con 4 ases.

----------


## Rafa505

Off Topic:
¿Cómo puede escribir un usuario baneado?

----------


## thrasher

no se  :? , incluso yo posteaba sin saver que estaba baneado.
Y eso aprobecho de preguntar, porque me banearon ? :S

----------


## victorius

> No estoy de acuerdo con eso.
> La mayoria de juegos que se hacen con cuatro ases, se hacen con ellos por que al creador le gustaban mas los ases o por que por costumbre, cuando un juego se debe hacer con cuatro cartas del mismo valor se hace con los ases, pero igual que hay 4 ases, de los otros 12 valores tambien hay 4 cartas, *y si tu odias a matar los ases, la mayoria de juegos, e insisto en esto, por que si que hay algun juego que requieren que sean los ases*,  los puedes hacer con reyes, damas o doses, eso va a gusto. Igual que hay muchos juegos que se hace aparecer, por ejemplo, el as de picas, pero, yo tengo una amiga que haciendole un juego le pregunte "¿Cual es tu carta preferida?", a lo que me contesto "El dos de corazones", quiza si ella hiciese cartomagia en ese mismo juego haria salir el 2 de corazones, y seria el mismo juego, lo veriamos raro, por que todo el mundo lo hace con el as de picas, pero el juego en si, es el mismo.
> Osea, que todo va en question de gustos, y a ti no te gusta o  no tienes costumbre de llevar los comodines y no los llevas, yo, encambio, los llevo, y no es corecto ni una ni otra cosa, son manias o gustos diferentes.
> Un saludo


Eso, ya lo remarque, hay juegos que si necesitan que sean ases, pero la gran mayoria, no.
Salu22

----------


## joker_faluxo

oye, alguien podria poner imagenes de los distintos tipos de jokers o comodines es decir, los de bicycle, 505, bee, etc...

gracias

----------


## elmagopi

> ¿Y quién te dice que quites los ases? Además, ¿me quieres decir que los comodines están a la misma altura que los ases? Por otro lado, si un juego de cuatro ases, lo haces con otras cartas, el juego, desde mi punto de vista, pierde color. En cambio, como los comodines (para la mente profana) valen por cualquier carta, puedes utilizar otras cartas. Esa es mi idea. No estoy ni a favor ni en contra de que se lleven o dejen de llevar los comodines en la baraja o en el bolsillo. Yo no llevo los comodines ni en la baraja ni en el bolsillo, pero por costumbre, no porque esté en contra de ello.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> las cartas tambien tienen estatuto social?, los ases son los mas ricachones talves   , bueno nose porque "elmagopi" habras dicho que los comodines no le llegan a la altura a los ases, a que altura? si son solo cartas  :? ... bueno entiendo eso de que los juegos con 4 ases se ven mal con 4 "cincos" por ejemplo, pero si lo haces con 4 comodines y le pintas otra historia al juego tambien se vera bien, yo encuentro que le dan demasiada importancia a los ases..
> 
> ...



A ver, nadie está hablando de estatuto social de cartas ni naipes de ningún tipo. Y eso de mentira nada. El pócker más alto, te guste o no te guste, es el de ases. Claro que hablaba de juegos de ases, pero estaba justificando mi comentario. No es habitual hacer un juego con cuatro comodines, porque la mayoría de la gente sabe que en una baraja no hay cuatro comodines, sino dos. Bien se podrían coger comodines de otra baraja para juntar cuatro, pero en el caso de los ases no hace falta recurrir a otra baraja. Y QUE TE QUEDE CLARO QUE NO ESTOY EN CONTRA DE LOS COMODINES, que sólo era un comentario sobre ellos.

----------

